# Free Chickens



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

I need a home for two girls who aren't laying...they never layed in fact...but they are sweet a pretty but I cant afford to waste feed and take away from the layers. I'm not into making soup of my pets. So if anyone in the Reading PA area is interested in pets or giving your birds 2 companions let me know...otherwise I have to find another alternative ..its the gold and red one shown here


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I have been raising different kinds of poultry for many, many years. While nonlaying hens do happen it is not all that common. Your having two such hens makes me wonder... most often when a hen doesn't lay there are reasons for it-age-diet-environment-etc. Apparently your other hens are laying as they should. Should all factors be favorable to laying it might be worthwhile to treat these two with a broad spectrum antibiotic. Sick birds very often do not look sick until they are at death's door. Some illnesses can be long-lasting and hard to detect. Good luck.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *I have been raising different kinds of poultry for many, many years. While nonlaying hens do happen it is not all that common. Your having two such hens makes me wonder... most often when a hen doesn't lay there are reasons for it-age-diet-environment-etc. Apparently your other hens are laying as they should. Should all factors be favorable to laying it might be worthwhile to treat these two with a broad spectrum antibiotic. Sick birds very often do not look sick until they are at death's door. Some illnesses can be long-lasting and hard to detect. Good luck.*


Excellent points Dan!


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

danathome said:


> *I have been raising different kinds of poultry for many, many years. While nonlaying hens do happen it is not all that common. Your having two such hens makes me wonder... most often when a hen doesn't lay there are reasons for it-age-diet-environment-etc. Apparently your other hens are laying as they should. Should all factors be favorable to laying it might be worthwhile to treat these two with a broad spectrum antibiotic. Sick birds very often do not look sick until they are at death's door. Some illnesses can be long-lasting and hard to detect. Good luck.*











This stuff?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, that's for coccidiosis. 

Dan is referring to something like Amoxicillin. Check pigeon websites, for some reason they're still allowed to sell antibiotics that we can't get without a vet's intervention.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

BROAD SPECTRUM ANTIBIOTICS CAN BE BOUGHT ONLINE. I LIKE THE MEDION PRODUCT


MEDION
_Therapy_. a broad spectrum *therapeutic agent.* INDICATION • Fowl cholera (greenish droppings, dyspnea, swelling of wattle and comb)

I suppose this is how they get away with selling antibiotics. I have used this product and it is effective.


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, that's for coccidiosis.
> 
> Dan is referring to something like Amoxicillin. Check pigeon websites, for some reason they're still allowed to sell antibiotics that we can't get without a vet's intervention.


 I can get amoxicillin..should I give it to my girls?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

JosephBrothers said:


> I can get amoxicillin..should I give it to my girls?





JosephBrothers said:


> I can get amoxicillin..should I give it to my girls?


Yes, I would. Follow the directions precisely. I'd recommend that you treat just the two by separating them from the rest.


----------



## JosephBrothers (Mar 10, 2021)

how much do I give them...this is amoxicillin for humans. A capsule ...3?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

JosephBrothers said:


> how much do I give them...this is amoxicillin for humans. A capsule ...3?





JosephBrothers said:


> how much do I give them...this is amoxicillin for humans. A capsule ...3?





JosephBrothers said:


> how much do I give them...this is amoxicillin for humans. A capsule ...3?


*What size are the capsules??*


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If the two birds in question are eating, drinking and acting like a chicken should other than not laying eggs, with no symptoms of illness or respiratory disease(s), I do NOT recommend giving them amoxicillin nor any other antibiotics. 
Sell them or give them away.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Chickens can have minor ailments/infections that prevent them from laying, and still act completely normal.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to know how the OP determined it was these two specific birds.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

danathome said:


> *Chickens can have minor ailments/infections that prevent them from laying, and still act completely normal.*


Not knowing WHAT ailments/infections that prevent them from laying and recommending an antibiotic is reckless. Administering the wrong antibiotic can be detrimental, not to mention egg withdrawal periods when and IF they start laying.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The owner will have to decide if the broad spectrum antibiotics are worthwhile or not or just dispose of the hens. I think it is worth the time. The meds will not hurt the hens and the owner may well have two additional egg producers. I will not post on this subject again.*


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree it's the owners choice. Another option is to get a necropsy performed to find out the exact cause. He will have to contact his local extension office or he can ship a bird to the Georgia poultry lab in Tifton, Ga for testing and results:




__





Georgia Poultry Laboratory Network |







www.gapoultrylab.org


----------

